# How to teach puppy to stop crying for human food



## snoop

I have never given my puppy any kind of human food whatsover but everytime I eat he cries and goes crazy for it. any idea how to curb this? I don't want to put him in his crate while I eat because I want him to associate the crate with positive and not negative.

Thanks


----------



## JeffM

We've trained our boys to leave the room when we eat so they aren't around. They've never had ppl food except the odd vegetable and we can drop anything on the floor, they won't touch it until told ok.

Putting your puppy in the crate before eating shouldn't have any affect on him negatively so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## lisgje

Try giving him something to play with and praise when he does that. I also used to put Chances food in the crate with him and feed him the same time I would eat. I would talk to him in a positve way while I was eating and he was eating. As he got bigger I would say no if he begged and then ignore him. I always feed him at the same time I am eating. I know some other trainers say they should wait to eat, but it makes more sense to me to not have a hungry dog begging for food while I am eating, LOL Now if I am eating and he tries to beg anyway, I say NO and he walks away.


----------



## mtmarabianz

raw feed


----------



## ponyfarm

OH gosh..feel your pain. When Tim was a puppy , he would bark uncontrollabley just smelling the food cooking. He didnt know the command "quiet" yet, so it got pretty loud!

What I did was try to have a kong or bone w/ peanut butter for while I prepared our meal and then I fed him while we ate. 

Teaching him the command 'quiet" did become a priority and he would get a treat if he was polite. If he just wouldnt quit, he got a tiny squirt of water. Things don't get better until 1. they are old enough to have some control of themselves and 2. they can start to learn English 

Now, that Tim is a year old, he has control of himself and just sits patiently waiting for a crumb to fall while we eat.

This too shall pass!


----------



## aldrichg9

I know that I am quite new here to be posting advice but thought I would post my experience.

When I got Kodiak Bear from day one I made him go lay down immediately before I sat down to eat. 
In the beginnning if he sat or stood up with interest in my food I would focus on his staying until I could go back to eating.
Eventually we got where he learned that he was not getting any of that food and he was finally able to roam freely during suppertime without even realizing there was food.


----------



## Texas_Eva

snoop said:


> I have never given my puppy any kind of human food whatsover but everytime I eat he cries and goes crazy for it. any idea how to curb this? I don't want to put him in his crate while I eat because I want him to associate the crate with positive and not negative.
> 
> Thanks


I would recommend taking a few bites, then give him his food, and then you both eat. I got into this habit to save time for Eva and I and it works well keeping her occupied. It also still gives you the slight dominance of feeding. 

As for the crate. Every time he goes in the crate give him a treat and randomly during the day leave the crate door open and drop a treat in it for him. He'll find it after a few minutes and before you know it the crate will be a good place. Worked for my pup very quickly.


----------



## MicheleMarie

i feed my dogs right before i eat. i feed my puppy in his crate so when he's done eating he stays in there until i'm done eating. he's pretty good at not whining


----------



## juliejujubean

ponyfarm said:


> OH gosh..feel your pain. When Tim was a puppy , he would bark uncontrollabley just smelling the food cooking. He didnt know the command "quiet" yet, so it got pretty loud!
> 
> What I did was try to have a kong or bone w/ peanut butter for while I prepared our meal and then I fed him while we ate.
> 
> Teaching him the command 'quiet" did become a priority and he would get a treat if he was polite. If he just wouldnt quit, he got a tiny squirt of water. Things don't get better until 1. they are old enough to have some control of themselves and 2. they can start to learn English
> 
> Now, that Tim is a year old, he has control of himself and just sits patiently waiting for a crumb to fall while we eat.
> 
> This too shall pass!


how do you teach quiet....? that would be a great thing to know, not that my pup is loud, but maybe sometime it will come in handy.


----------



## s14roller

snoop said:


> I have never given my puppy any kind of human food whatsover but everytime I eat he cries and goes crazy for it. any idea how to curb this? I don't want to put him in his crate while I eat because I want him to associate the crate with positive and not negative.
> 
> Thanks


I'm a bit confused at the issue you're having. If you put the puppy into the crate just like you normally would (have her go in, give it a treat, then let it play with it's toys or take a nap) you wouldn't be punishing. Wait a few minutes, then eat. It's 2 separate things at that point. If she barks while you are eating, either yell no at her, or ignore her. Punish unwanted behavior, reward good behavior. 

In regards to the whole negative image of a crate thing, I also think it's a bit wacky. My pup loved her crate from the beginning but now when she misbehaves, I put her in there. She returns to it just fine afterwards. No different than "go to your room" in my mind. 

My pup is 4 months now...she is in her crate while I eat. Yesterday, I was visiting family so she was out wandering around. We were eating and she wouldn't even bark or ask for food. She came around a handful of times to sniff, but left after shoo-ing her away.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I have always crated my dog when we eat supper. Now I just say "Mommy and Daddy are going to eat now", and he goes in his crate with a bone. He doesn't associate it with anything negative.


----------



## Tbarrios333

My new pup will bark at pretty much everything; she would bark while I was just preparing food. When she barked for something silly, I would say "ah ah" and put her in time-out for a few seconds until she settled. Time out can be a crate, or alone in a room. I would give her lots of praise for being "quiet" in the crate and ignored her when she would bark.
She never barks for the food anymore and still tolerates her crate. 
The most important thing to remember about time outs in the crate is to never put them in the crate in an angry way. Treat the times outs as a "reward" for her misbehavior. Say "ah!" as a correction and "crate time!" in a cheerful voice and they will not associate the crate with something negative.


----------



## Adams

You can not get the results immediately.Slowly slowly reduce human food and gradually increase puppy food later on your puppy will be suitable with puppy's feed.
Give your puppy brand called "Cesar".


----------

